# I can belive i am gonna tell a groomer to do this



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I am having my friend watch sunny while i am out of town and i am getting his hair shaved so she wont have to brush him i just know he is gonna look silly when i get him back


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Better silly than in pain from mats. I'm glad that you found someone to help you out with your baby. Hope you have a great, worry free trip.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Dec 1 2004, 10:24 AM
> *Better silly than in pain from mats.  I'm glad that you found someone to help you out with your baby.  Hope you have a great, worry free trip.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19603*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! thats what i keep telling myself if i dont shave it now i am gonna have to cut out big patches when i get back


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Sunny will thank you when you get home and he's mat free! You'll like it too, he'll be so easy to groom when you get back.







Have a great trip!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... did you see the picture i posted of Kodie when he got shaved??? thread


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 1 2004, 08:47 AM
> *I am having my friend watch sunny while i am out of town and i am getting his hair shaved so she wont have to brush him i just know he is gonna look silly when i get him back
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19593*


[/QUOTE]

If you don't want him to be completely shaved, just get him a short puppy cut. That's what Kallie has (it's growing out now) and I hardly ever brush her and she never gets a mat. In my experience, mats seem to occur under the ears and under the legs, mostly from scratching. So, if they don't scratch, they don't usually get mats, if the hair is short.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Lily, I had Pico shaved at around 5 months and he looked adorable! I still have that picture and it brings tears to my eyes to see how tiny he was and what a cutie.

The only problem Pico had with it was that his tail brushed his back and it bothered him. He wouldn't walk! I cut an inch or so off so it didn't touch his back when it curled over him and he was fine after that.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lilly, ask your groomer if she has a 3F blade (she should). It gives a really nice cut - about 1/2 inch. I use it on Lady in the hot summer months and although it looks short for about the first week or so, after 2 weeks it's a nice, fluffy puppy cut. You shouldn't have any problems with matting either.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Thanks ladysmom i gotta write that down 3F


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 1 2004, 12:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't want him to be completely shaved, just get him a short puppy cut. That's what Kallie has (it's growing out now) and I hardly ever brush her and she never gets a mat. In my experience, mats seem to occur under the ears and under the legs, mostly from scratching. So, if they don't scratch, they don't usually get mats, if the hair is short.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19659
[/B][/QUOTE]


Brinkley's puppy cut almost never needs brushed either. I brush his ears and under them every night...as well as his tail and the base of it...that is where he seems to mat when he gets them. I think his body hair is about 3/4 inch long. I think it is perfect.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

When Lexi is in a short cut (1/2 inch to 1 inch) I only have to brush her once a week. I love the short cuts. Right now Lexi's hair is almost 4 inches long. She looks really pretty but it is starting to mat like crazy so I think I'm going to cut it tonight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

I do get the boys haircuts in June..this is always a traumatic thing for me but I ask the groomer for the longest puppy cut possible, which is about 3 inches. The hair grows back so quickly and evenly! 

If you wont be around to do the brushing and cobing this is better than coming home to a ruined coat.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I cut Fantasia's hair. Sometimes it comes out great and other times I feel bad for her because she's so embarrassed. She knows when it's a bad haircut. She tries to hide all the time lol. I decided after a bad experience at PetsMart (they did a really bad job) that I would cut her hair from now on. I use human hair cutting scissors (I went to school for cosmetology). 
This was one of the good haircuts. 








Behind her is the steps up to our bed that my husband built.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Dec 1 2004, 04:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Very cute! I'm not brave enough to do the whole cut with a scissors. I accidently cut her once with a cuticle scissors. She hardly noticed it but I felt so guilty for the rest of the weekend. I only use the scissors (very small scissors) on her face and on mats.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Dec 1 2004, 06:55 PM
> *I cut Fantasia's hair.  Sometimes it comes out great and other times I feel bad for her because she's so embarrassed.  She knows when it's a bad haircut.  She tries to hide all the time lol.  I decided after a bad experience at PetsMart (they did a really bad job) that I would cut her hair from now on.  I use human hair cutting scissors (I went to school for cosmetology).
> This was one of the good haircuts.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Sunny has spots on the bridge of his nose like that, we got his face trimmed once adn my mom thought something was wrong with him when she saw the spots lol....i really like that cut you have i like his hair up but it mats when i leave it up to long to i guess i am gonna have to cut it oh well it will grow out i was going to need to do this eventully becuase when sunny was really little he was mostly off white for something reason and now his hair is grown in white white and it has like an inch and a half that looks all funys and brown like he is dirty all the time even if he isnt


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Dec 1 2004, 04:55 PM
> *I cut Fantasia's hair.  Sometimes it comes out great and other times I feel bad for her because she's so embarrassed.  She knows when it's a bad haircut.  She tries to hide all the time lol.  I decided after a bad experience at PetsMart (they did a really bad job) that I would cut her hair from now on.  I use human hair cutting scissors (I went to school for cosmetology).
> This was one of the good haircuts.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
She is SOOOO cute, you did a good job!  We do Caesar's our self too and we are usually cutting hairs we missed for the next week


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 1 2004, 06:02 PM
> *Very cute!  I'm not brave enough to do the whole cut with a scissors.  I accidently cut her once with a cuticle scissors.  She hardly noticed it but I felt so guilty for the rest of the weekend.  I only use the scissors (very small scissors) on her face and on mats.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19726*


[/QUOTE]

You may want to try scissors with rounded ends. I don't feel comfrotable with regular scissors but with these I feel I am less likely to cause an accident. The ones I use are small and the ends are round, not pointed. I don't do much grooming on K & C at home but when I do, I use these and I really like them, mainly for their safety.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I am thinking about getting bella cut before the holidays. She is being spayed on December 17th, so between that and traveling and holidays, I scared that she will get matted. We have been lucky so far to not have matts. Bella HATES being brushed but I try to do it at least once every other day and sometimes daily.

I do take her to the groomers about once a month to have her face trimmed and get a bath. 

The more I think about it the more I think I'll get it cut


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 1 2004, 06:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may want to try scissors with rounded ends. I don't feel comfrotable with regular scissors but with these I feel I am less likely to cause an accident. The ones I use are small and the ends are round, not pointed. I don't do much grooming on K & C at home but when I do, I use these and I really like them, mainly for their safety.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19733
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have a small pair like that. I use it on Lexi's face and sometimes her legs. 

I gave Lexi a haircut last night. BAD HAIRCUT! She used to be very good about standing still, but its been almost 4 months since her last cut so she isn't used to the clippers anymore. She is all choppy now because she kept moving. Everytime I tried to trim her back legs and butt she would sit down.  I ended up having to use the scissors. It looks so bad. She has one spot about the size of a quater that is really short (about 1/8 inch) and the rest of the hair is about 1/2 inch. I took some pictures of her last night. I'll post them later.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Dec 1 2004, 07:54 PM
> *I am thinking about getting bella cut before the holidays.  She is being spayed on December 17th, so between that and traveling and holidays, I scared that she will get matted.  We have been lucky so far to not have matts.  Bella HATES being brushed but I try to do it at least once every other day and sometimes daily.
> 
> I do take her to the groomers about once a month to have her face trimmed and get a bath.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I would recommend doing it a day or two before she gets spayed. That way she has had a bath and is mat free when she gets spayed. You won't have to worry about grooming as much as she is recovering. Plus vets usually recommend not bathing them for 10 days after.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

FannyMay... Fantasia looks GREAT! How did you do her legs... i'm having a hard time cutting Kodie's leg hairs to make it look right...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are the pictures of Lexi's new haircut. It is really choppy and there are some sections that I need to go back and retrim. I'm going to leave it for a couple of days before I do this, though.

Lexi's New Haircut


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Awww! Lexi looks great! I love that cut on her!

Fantasia looks really pretty like that! This is how i think i want coco's hair to look when she gets older. Although i change my mind every week!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

maxi goes every 3 weeks i have been keeping it alittle longer but its hard because its a struggle to brush him every day he hates it i do it anyway but i feel bad because when i go to pick him up he runs thinking im gonna brush him.


----------



## CalsMom (Nov 18, 2004)

Jodi, Good job on Fantasia!

Lilly, A puppy cut would be perfect. We keep Cal in a puppy cut most of the time, very easy for combing, washing (especially when it is a rinse the feet under the faucet day) and drying.

Share a pic.

n.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 2 2004, 09:19 AM
> *How did you do her legs... i'm having a hard time cutting Kodie's leg hairs to make it look right...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I learned just about everything I know about grooming from Jackie (thanks Jackie!).

I struggled with the legs, too, until she shared her trick. Use a comb attachment (1 inch or whatever) over a 30 or 40 blade (I use a 40). Then go back through it with scissors to even it up.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Hey i just got him from the grommers i guess he dosnt look so bad







he is really soft now and whatever they washed him with he smells like flowers lol i like it they left the hair on his head and tail a little longer which i like even if it does make his head look out of proportion with his body i prefer it a bit longer but he dosnt look bad like this i will have to get photos but i cant find my digital camra lol


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 2 2004, 02:25 PM
> *Hey i just got him from the grommers i guess he dosnt look so bad
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

There hair grows so fast that you need to get the hair cut longer than you like it. Otherwise you would have to take him again in a couple of weeks. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I would not feel comfortable cutting Fantasia's hair with rounded scissors. I do great with the regular ones that I have. I cut her hair just like I would a human head and I have never cut her or myself once (well I cut myself once when cutting my sisters hair but it was really, really thick and I couldn't see my own hand lol). Anyway I recommend rounded scissors for everyone else because it's better to be safe than sorry, but I just wouldn't be able to use them. Do they even cut hair? I might be thinking of a different kind of scissor but they don't sound like they would cut hair well if at all. Anyway…
I don’t know why she has those spots on her nose. When she was a pup I gave her a bath and those spots were all over her body. I freaked out but then found out it was common in Malt pups. I think the ones on her nose are all that are left. 
The legs are the hardest part to cut, but they get easier over time. I just cut them like I do the rest of her hair.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Marj gave out the secret already LOL I cheat on Maltese legs. Most are very fine so much harder to scissor than a poodle or a bichon. I "rough" them out with a comb attachment using a 30 or 40 blade on the clippers. I prefer slightly fuller legs. If you like that without having to blend into the body, just use the next 1/4 inch up comb from the length you clipped the body. Then, I go back with shears and neaten things up and trim the foot in layers. This even works on my super-silky boy and the Yorkie I groom.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Dec 2 2004, 04:13 PM
> *I would not feel comfortable cutting Fantasia's hair with rounded scissors.  I do great with the regular ones that I have.  I cut her hair just like I would a human head and I have never cut her or myself once (well I cut myself once when cutting my sisters hair but it was really, really thick and I couldn't see my own hand lol).  Anyway I recommend rounded scissors for everyone else because it's better to be safe than sorry, but I just wouldn't be able to use them.  Do they even cut hair?  I might be thinking of a different kind of scissor but they don't sound like they would cut hair well if at all.  Anyway…
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19927*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, these are not the kiddie scissors used to cut out paperdolls, which may be what you are thinking of. These are a very high quality scissors made for cutting hair. They cut great. I use them to cut the hair at the corner's of Catcher's eyes and I would never do that with pointed scissors... I am just not very adept at cutting so these make me feel more secure.....


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

OK here are some before and after photos of Sunny

*After*








well he does look happier









Its a pretty big difference lol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He looks absolutely adorable. The groomer did a fabulous job!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I just got a call from my family i am staying with over new years.....Sunny is coming to new jersy with me


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

HAHA I am trying to get OUT of New Jersey for the holidays and you are coming here! 
Sunny looks much happier with his new cut. It looks great too!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww! Sunny looks great!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Dec 3 2004, 12:07 AM
> *HAHA I am trying to get OUT of New Jersey for the holidays and you are coming here!
> Sunny looks much happier with his new cut.  It looks great too!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I cant stand new jersy i am a florida girl and i totally freeze there...and i can hardly breath the air, but i am excited i dont have to leave sunny at a kennle or with friends i just bought him a carrier for the plane boots and a jacket lol he is gonna be so cute


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I love Sunny's new haircut. It is very cute.


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

We shaved Spike.. poor thing looks like a RAT!







he looks smaller poor [email protected] but it was for his own good.. he had his fur full of mats anyhow... lulu got a trim


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

AHH Jerseys not that bad. Then again I am a NY girl (upstate not NYC) so I am used to upstate NY weather. Much colder and much more snow! I actually like that NJ doesn't get alot of snow (except two years ago!) I have only been to Florida once and loved it. But I would never be able to live there. Too much distruction lol.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I think i was there at year they got a lot of snow lol i know last year when i went i refused to go outside the whole time...i am such a wimp...oh well sunny wont let me stay inside the whole time so i gotta bring every jacket i own, i will have to post photos of us when i get back becuse i am gonn have the 2 of use bundled up like eskimos


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so glad that it all is working out for you to take Sunny. The photos are great! Make sure that your mother adds Sunny to the booking for your flight (if you are flying). The dog has to have a reservation and you have to pay each way.


----------

